# XP2600+ gekauft, XP2000 angezeigt - Betrug?



## cybergnom (2. September 2003)

Hallo,

ich habe mir gestern einen neuen PC gekauft, der laut Datenblatt eine AMD XP 2600+ CPU enthält. Im BIOS und im Hardware-Manager wird mir aber angezeigt, dass ich einen AMD 2000+ drin hätte.

Kann es sein, dass die Anzeige nicht stimmt oder bin ich beschissen worden?

MfG
cyber


----------



## Blaschki (2. September 2003)

nee du wurdest ne verarscht.

Musst mal schauen wie hoch dein FSB eingestellt ist (im BIOS).
manchmal ist der von Haus aus auf 100 MHz eingestellt, und erkennt deine
CPU dann nicht richtig.

einfach im BIOS auf die richtigen wert (133 oder 166 MHZ weiß nicht so genau) einstellen

Bitte


----------



## Johannes Postler (2. September 2003)

Hi!

Also ich habe jetzt 7 Computer probiert und überall haben die Anzeigen gestimmt.  
Ich hoffe du hast noch die Rechnung bzw. den Garantieschein.

cu tirolausserfern


----------



## Thorsten Ball (2. September 2003)

Hi cybergnom,

also ich hatte den gleichen Fehler ( vorneweg: Habs hinbekommen  ).
Du musst lediglich, wie Blaschki sagte, im Bios
den FSB auf *166Mhz* stellen und dann
dürfte es auch 2600+ anzeigen. Zumindest war es
bei mir so 

Grüße,

MrNugget


----------



## Fabian H (2. September 2003)

Stell den FSB lieber erst auf 133, es gibt nämlich 2 Versionen des 2600+, einmal den mit FSB 166 und den mit 133MHz.
Wenn er dann noch zu niedrig ist, kannst du ihn auf 166 stellen.


----------



## cybergnom (2. September 2003)

Es sei Euch 1000fach gedankt! 

Jetz passt's   

MfG
cyber


----------



## Blaschki (3. September 2003)

Bitte

das ist ein sehr häufiges Problem, vorallem in bei
AMD - Teilen in Verbindung mit EPOX-Mainboard´s.

Habe 4 Rechner hier in der Firma die ein EPOX-Board haben,
und so aller 200-300 Tage stimmen die Taktraten nee mehr.
Da läuft ein 2200+ nur noch wie ein 1800+ 

CU Blaschki


----------



## Thorsten Ball (3. September 2003)

Hi,

dazu kann ich nur sagen dass ich auch ein EpoX Mainboard habe ( 8rda+ ). 

Also dank dir Blaschki, werd ich jetzt ab und zu mal schaun,
ob noch das richtige eingestellt ist 


Grüße,
MrNugget


----------



## dfd1 (4. September 2003)

So generell alle AMD-Board's stellen die Taktrate nicht von Anfang an richtig ein. Hab es jetzt bei ASUS, EPOX und GIGABIT gesehen :-/

Das "Problem"  fängt so bei Athlon XP 2200+ an und geht bis min 2800+.


----------



## the_great_rawuza (5. September 2003)

Stimmt! Fast bei jedem AMD Prozessor ist der Takt falsch eingestellt!
Leute denen das nicht bekannt ist , kriegen das oft nicht mal mit das die CPU niedriger getaktet ist. 

Hatte das problem bis jetzt auch jedesmal auf meinen Elitegroup- Boards


----------



## blubber (6. September 2003)

> Stimmt! Fast bei jedem AMD Prozessor ist der Takt falsch eingestellt!


Leute Leute....
Der Takt ist ganz einfach auf 100 Mhz eingestellt, weil mit diesem Takt KEINE AMD CPU bei der ersten Inbetriebnahme das zeitliche segnet, und das ist auch gut so, weil heutzutage jeder Wald- und Wiesenspezialist meint, er könne in 5 Minuten einen Rechner zusammen klopfen, der dann auf Anhieb läuft. 
Ich versteh noch nicht ganz, wo euer Problem ist !? Ist es der enorme Aufwand, den FSB auf 133 Mhz zu stellen, oder ist es das nicht vorhandene Risiko, dass die CPU abrauchen könnte !?
Und wer Probleme mit einem Epox Board hat, weil sich angeblich alle paar Tage mal der FSB verstellt.....schonmal an ein Bios Update nachgedacht?
Ich hab auch ein Epox Board und das läuft und läuft und läuft......



> Leute denen das nicht bekannt ist , kriegen das oft nicht mal mit das die CPU niedriger getaktet ist.


die bekommen noch viel mehr nicht mit, also kommts darauf auch nichtmehr an.


----------



## dfd1 (9. September 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von blubber _
> 
> 
> > quote:
> ...



Traurig aber wahr... Und dann rufen sie aus wenn ihr System nicht läuft und wir es "reparieren" müssen, nur weil sie was ausprobiert haben


----------



## t0ny (13. September 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Blaschki _
> *Bitte
> 
> das ist ein sehr häufiges Problem, vorallem in bei
> ...



Da bist du mit deinen 200 Tagen noch gut dran. Ich darf das fast jeden Monat machen... . Ich habe genau die oben beschriebenen Komponenten...


----------



## Kellerkind (1. November 2003)

Ihr macht mir Angst.....
Ich will gerade einen Low Cost PC für Videobearbeitung zusammen stellen.
Er soll nicht übertaktet etc,. werden.
Da er für eine ältere Dame ist, kann ich der solcherlei Mätzchen nicht zumuten,...
Habt ihr nen Tip für ein Gutes Board.
drauf soll ein 2500+ mit 166Mhz (333) Athlon

, von mir aus verschieb den Thread dorhin wo er bessser passt,... ich hab nix gefunden und n neuer lohnt deswegen nicht!
Kellerkind


----------



## fluessig (1. November 2003)

Also ich hab ein Asus A7N8X. Natürlich musste man einmal den FSB einstellen, aber seidher hat sich da gar nichts mehr verstellt. Wenn mein PC nicht so gut laufen würde, würde ich dir sogar vorschlagen einen Intel Prozessor zu kaufen, da es da solche Probleme meines Wissens nach nicht gibt.


----------



## blubber (2. November 2003)

> Wenn mein PC nicht so gut laufen würde, würde ich dir sogar vorschlagen einen Intel Prozessor zu kaufen, da es da solche Probleme meines Wissens nach nicht gibt.


----------



## Kellerkind (2. November 2003)

hmmmm,.....ich selber bau MEINEN auf Intel auf, pfuii-war ich doch einst eingeschworener AMD-user. 

Der Preiswerte für "Tantchen" wird sich doch hoffentlich auch wacker schlagen.
***Flüssig*** , dein Asusboard, denk mal die Einfache Variante nennst du dein Eigen, ist leider nicht zu bekommen.
Epox werkelt sein Jahren bei mir, wird aber aber auch abgelöst.

...Was ich suche: einen zuverläßigen Chipsatz, ordendentlichen Datendurchsatz

...willl meinen, kein Stress für die Dame
Kellerkind


----------

